
Amazon Polly Introduces Neural Text-to-Speech and Newscaster Style - bluefreeze
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/amazon-polly-introduces-neural-text-to-speech-and-newscaster-style/
======
andrewstuart
It's an improvement, but the voices from Google, Microsoft and IBM are better
and more natural sounding.

